# itachi vs madara, who would win?



## pikarage (Nov 17, 2013)

i know this has probrobly already been posted, and idk if this is even where i would post it but i wanted to see peoples thoughts at this point. so it would be:
itachi, full power, not sick

                VS 
madara, before death (not edo, as in no wood style, infinite chakra and infinite stanima)


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 17, 2013)

Wrong section, my dear. This thread should be in the (Naruto) Battledome.

Specify the mindset, knowledge, and location too.


----------



## pikarage (Nov 17, 2013)

ah ok thanks


----------



## Rai (Nov 17, 2013)

Madara solos.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2013)

Totsuka gg


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 18, 2013)

Madara's PS yank the yata mirror out of itachi's susanoo hand and then waves it's sword.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 18, 2013)

Madara solos then uses his PS to fap.


----------



## Violence (Nov 18, 2013)

Madara! pek


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 18, 2013)

Just ignore the mokuton and shinra tensei. Were only used ONCE here anyway 

[YOUTUBE]FOqgIm5HF7Y[/YOUTUBE]

  

Added Bonus: Fuck OP's restrictions 

Edo Itachi vs Edo Madara 

with Nagato, Sasuke, and Masked man in company 

[YOUTUBE]IWmXY_8Acn4[/YOUTUBE]

*Not really legit*, but who knows?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 19, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Wrong section, my dear. *This thread should be in the (Naruto) Battledome.*
> 
> Specify the mindset, knowledge, and location too.



You misspelled Konoha Landfill


----------



## tgm2x (Nov 19, 2013)

Depends on plot.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 19, 2013)

Not mentioning the fact that he can summon Kurama, Madara can likely win without PS. Superior reactions, Taijustu, durability, and Justu.

If he doesn't fuck up and get caught In Genjustu, he ends Itachi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 19, 2013)

Itachi puts Hashirama to shame as a ninja, so do the math.


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, this is a fair match.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 19, 2013)

What does the manga say?

*Hashirama says*


*Madara says*


Hm, this as well.


 I'm not serious


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 19, 2013)

Madara is the strongest uchiha


----------



## Psp123789 (Nov 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Madara solos then uses his PS to fap.


PS has a dick?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 19, 2013)

Itachi stomps, low difficulty.


----------



## crisler (Nov 19, 2013)

Obviously Madara wins.

In a battle of MS or EMS users the battle is bound to depend on their MS jutsus. So, whether Madara is physically stronger, Itachi is faster, smarter, or whatever features, matters very little in their battle. Just when Sasuke tried to catch Itachi with susanoo, Itachi used his susanoo. That's how fast the battle between MS users turn into susanoo battles.

Madaras' MS is hidden in secret except his PS and normal susanoo. Itachi has tsukuyomi, amaterasu and susanoo. both probably can use izanami and izanagi.

Itachis' tsukuyomi is a very, very useless weapon here compared to other components. Madara is the prime example of those that are immune to Itachis tsukuyomi: EMS, Uchiha, and strongest chakra ever. Amaterasu is a deadly weapon, however keep in mind that Madara likes to use susanoo very often just like Sasuke and amaterasu will be useless. 

When the battle of susanoo begins...we know what happens. Madara literally stomps Itachi with his susanoo. This is excluding his other unknown MS...(although frankly, I doubt they will be a critical factor here, like tsukuyomi and amaterasu). I don't think Madara will have other MS that are as powerful and effective as kamui or kotoamatsukami. I think those are given to people who doesn't have susanoo. 

Just in case both uses izanagi or izanami...that is, if they become impossible to use susanoo then perhaps Itachi might have a chance. sacrifice his tsukuyomi MS, use amaterasu to fight madara and that's a good tactic, but I doubt itachi can force madara to use izanagi/izanami when his PS is there to protect them.

Restrict PS and I'd say the battle gets more worth debating.


----------



## asstonine (Nov 19, 2013)

Stupid rape thread.  Only a complete moron would vote for itachi.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Nov 19, 2013)

Madara sneezes and his Susanoo accidently kills itachi


----------



## Bansai (Nov 19, 2013)

Madara of course. I'm just waiting for an Itachi wanker to write a nice fanfiction about how Itachi could actually win this, though.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 19, 2013)

Madara stomps with Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Brooks (Nov 19, 2013)

GG


----------



## Itachі (Nov 19, 2013)

Psp123789 said:


> PS has a dick?



No, Madara's. 

Guys, you don't even need to explain.

Madara solo's.


----------



## Brooks (Nov 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> No, Madara's.
> 
> Guys, you don't even need to explain.
> 
> Madara solo's.



There is nothing to expain since Itachi fingers him


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 19, 2013)

Bansai said:


> Madara of course. I'm just waiting for an Itachi wanker to write a nice fanfiction about how Itachi could actually win this, though.



Ask Kishimoto; I'm sure he's thought of a few things.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 19, 2013)

Brooks said:


> There is nothing to expain since Itachi fingers him



He can last for 72 hours.


----------



## Gondoteph (Nov 19, 2013)

Itachi uses Izanari, a Genjutsu that can be casted without the use of any physical sense wich makes the target live in an eternity of erotic dreams. Itachi beats Madara low difficulty.


----------



## Brooks (Nov 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> He can last for 72 hours.



Not in Izanami


----------



## Jagger (Nov 19, 2013)

I love how some users take this thread seriously.


----------



## Brooks (Nov 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I love how some users take this thread seriously.



Itaci trolled everyone like he did with Sasuke...


----------



## Coppur (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Trojan (Nov 19, 2013)

Lord Aizen said:


> Madara is the strongest uchiha



He is not. @.@

but he wins here anyway with a clone.


----------



## asstonine (Nov 19, 2013)

Elia said:


> He is not. @.@
> 
> but he wins here anyway with a clone.



That a joke?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 19, 2013)

asstonine said:


> That a joke?



No. 
Do I know you,to joke with you?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 19, 2013)

Elia said:


> He is not. @.@



Pretty sure only Itachi is stronger than Madara.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 19, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Pretty sure only Itachi is stronger than Madara.



Close. 
but you forgot to add teacher. @.@
itachi's teacher is the strongest among them.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 19, 2013)

Elia said:


> Close.
> but you forgot to add teacher. @.@
> itachi's teacher is the strongest among them.



That fat guy at the academy? I don't think he was an Uchiha, lol.


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2013)

Madara can't see through clones, even though he can. Itachi ends with an exploding bunshin.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 19, 2013)

To be honest, Kishimoto would never have Itachi lose to Madara.


----------



## pikarage (Nov 19, 2013)

wow, i didn't expect this to happen


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh God :sanji..... Madara pwns Itachi so bad. I can't imagine what horrible stomp would occur if this happened!!!


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Nov 21, 2013)

Itachi has zero moves to break through PS. Even 10 Itachi's wont be able to beat Madara.


----------

